# Jeep Fans?



## MidnightCrawler (Nov 24, 2016)

We got any jeep fans on here? I'm new here so I figured this would be a good way to start it off. When I'm not hunting I love to be in the woods in my jeep. Let's see those jeeps fellas!


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 24, 2016)

I love jeeps but I don't own one presently. I plan a rebuild project upon retirement. I'm leaning toward a box Cherokee 4 wheel drive utilizing a short block chevy powerhouse.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 24, 2016)

I own the nemesis FJ trail team (fake jeep)


----------



## MidnightCrawler (Nov 24, 2016)

Ain't nothing wrong with that! I'm a fan of the FJs as well!



sinclair1 said:


> I own the nemesis FJ trail team (fake jeep)


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 25, 2016)

When deer season wraps up, she will get fresh silver paint throughout.

1990 yj with new cj front clip.  Chevy 350 engine and trans.  35x12.50 tires.  And seats out of a ~2009 model.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## fireman32 (Nov 27, 2016)

89 yj I've had awhile, used to be yellow before I fixed it.


----------



## TecRsq (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2016)

Yall messing up them Jeeps with Chevy Motors.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Yall messing up them Jeeps with Chevy Motors.



I'll race ya.


----------



## ccbiggz (Dec 22, 2016)

*2007 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited*

2007 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited


----------



## BassFrye82 (Dec 22, 2016)

Just saw this post...I love my Jeep. 2015 Wrangler, but I got him in Oct. 14'. We've been in a river, up a snowy mountain ridge, out to Louisiana, camping, topless to the parties, and so on. (Jeep Wave)


----------



## Mr Mac (Dec 22, 2016)

We recently sold our '06 TJ but am regretting that decision and am strongly considering another one!

Our old one...


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeeps are like cocaine.  You might only party with it once.  But you will be hooked for life.  Its up to you if you keep doing it or not.


----------



## Mr Mac (Dec 22, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Jeeps are like cocaine.



You are so right!


----------



## florida boy 1985 (Jan 28, 2017)

My lost love..straight 6 stroker motor..4.1 crawl kit in transfer case..6 speed manual. .Currie top load 1 ton rock jock axles 4.88 with arb..coil over 4 link long arm..and 37" nittos and 20" trail ready real beadlocks..she was unstoppable. .


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Mar 18, 2017)

I have owned 3 wranglers over the years.. This was my favorite. 1993 Wrangler (circa 1994). I miss her.


----------



## ScottA (Apr 26, 2017)

This is my '82 CJ7. Next upgrades on list are power brake conversion, power window conversion on the hard doors I have that go with the hardtop that is in my garage, and upgrade to a 360 V8. I have a used AMC 360 on an engine stand in my workshop, just need to find a reliable AMC rebuilder.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 26, 2017)

I just picked up a 95 yj that a guy listed here in town for a song. It was his DD and he had it since new. no lift, no big tires, Heck the factory fender flares had never even been touched by the tires.  I have it stripped down to paint it now and it runs like a sewing machine so its not getting a cummins as of yet....  I don't have pics to post but I will later.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 27, 2017)

Gaducker said:


> I just picked up a 95 yj that a guy listed here in town for a song. It was his DD and he had it since new. no lift, no big tires, Heck the factory fender flares had never even been touched by the tires.  I have it stripped down to paint it now and it runs like a sewing machine so its not getting a cummins as of yet....  I don't have pics to post but I will later.



Oh my.  A fresh one.  Please Please PLease molest it.


----------



## tsharp (Apr 27, 2017)

I always like Jeeps any one of the of them. I had a 96 Jeep Cherokee Sport once bought new in 95.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 27, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> View attachment 891782



I already tried to buy this jeep onct don't rub it in.............


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 27, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> I already tried to buy this jeep onct don't rub it in.............




She is getting tore down for paint this week
Hope to paint maybe next week?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 27, 2017)

I paid off two vehicles this week, it won't be long now before I get started on one.


----------



## Gaducker (May 1, 2017)

Just after I finished painting it.  It was dark gray no its battleship gray.


----------



## Gaducker (May 1, 2017)

Wont ever look this good ^^^


----------

